# Look handlebar tape



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Sucks
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/Look-Handlebar-Tape/LOOKHBTP200
its hard, the LOOK groves that are engraved into it are deep and big. pretty aggravating. the tape isn't thick at all, and doesn't feel like it absorbs any vibration. Dirt quickly and easily got caught where the tap overlapped each other
It sure looks nice though, and got many compliments even at the LBS where they can see/ride as many high end bikes as they want.

should've gotten this instead maybe:
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/Look-Handlebar-Tape-Soft-Touch/LOOKHBTP250


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I kind of like the Look carbon tape. Have had good success, I tend to like a tape that's not cushy. Let me know if you ever try the soft touch tape, I may be convinced to give it a try.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

hard to see the logos or any of the texture, but heres a pic of the tape (+new handlebar +new stem)


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Is there any white bar tape that's cushy and easy to clean?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

mine's easy to clean and hasn't gotten dirty after 200 miles of usage, but its not cushy. use gloves.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Fizik Microtek is easy to clean.


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> should've gotten this instead maybe:
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/Look-Handlebar-Tape-Soft-Touch/LOOKHBTP250


I have been using the older version of this tape on my KG281 since I bought it. It feels basically the same as Cinelli Cork tape and with the LOOK logo, matches my bike perfectly.

I have been searching for more rolls of the black tape with the wording (LOOK) printed in white. If anyone has a few rolls, or knows where I can get some, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Matty-T said:


> I have been using the older version of this tape on my KG281 since I bought it. It feels basically the same as Cinelli Cork tape and with the LOOK logo, matches my bike perfectly.
> 
> I have been searching for more rolls of the black tape with the wording (LOOK) printed in white. If anyone has a few rolls, or knows where I can get some, I'd love to hear from you.


......


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

dang. harsh.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

matty, what color is your 281? post a pic


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> ......


I'm guessing you were trying to make some sort of joke or that you simply did not realise that I was actually agreeing with you.

Like I said, the Look tape I have "feels basically the same as Cinelli Cork tape" which is to say, it is in fact awesome bar tape. 

In the meantime, perhaps you can help me with my quest to locate a few rolls of the black Look bar tape with the "LOOK" wording printed in white?


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

It needs a bit of a clean before I'd dare take a pic, but it's essentially the same black and white that you see a lot of current model's wearing. See for example:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2006&page=20&highlight=LOOK+KG86


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i like that color scheme alot. yes, definitely post a pic once you clean it up!:thumbsup:


----------

